# blisters...tips to prevent? tips to treat them ?



## nate1982 (22 Mar 2004)

anybody know anything that will help blisters?
prevent...treat....
or do you just tough it out until it calluses over?


----------



## Farmboy (22 Mar 2004)

Dr. Scholes, moleskins.


----------



## GrahamD (22 Mar 2004)

I‘ve actually been meaning to ask a similar question for awhile now, so here it is:

I recently bought a new pair of Dr. Martins after wearing only skate shoes for a couple of years.  I‘ve been wearing them for a few months and I keep getting blisters on the back of my heel.  If I do them up really tight I can get a couple of hours of walking in before the blisters show up.  The next day it is excruciatingly painful to wear the boots again if I don‘t bandage the blisters (as I‘m sure many of you have experienced).
However, I found a bandage (Band-Aid brand blister bandages) which is an amazing product.  You put one on, and leave it on for about 4 or 5 days, they adhere perfectly and dont come off until you want them to.  They have a gel pouch on them which sits over top the blister and completely nutralizes any friction or rubbing that you would feel through an ordinary bandage, which means (at least for me) I can literaly go for a jog in my boots, even with a moderately severe blister, and feel no pain.

My question is, will I be allowed to bring my own blister protection to basic training?
Or do they have a rule that dictates how you treat minor injuries? (ie you must see a medic, products you can/can‘t use, etc)


----------



## slaw (22 Mar 2004)

tough it out. Where i work i have been whereing steel toed boots for ages. Ask first my feet were sore and covered with blisters...if you can bare pain just tough it out and in the end you‘ll have tough feet. My feet do not get sore after running in my steel toed boots. I never had a blister in them for weeks upon weeks now. But no the other hand those band aid brand blister bandages do work well. but i just prefer to toughen my feet up so blisters don‘t come back.


----------



## Garry (22 Mar 2004)

Start off with your boots- this works for any leather boots, not sure about the synthetics though.

Take them home, fill them full of water, and leave them (full) in the bathtub over night. Next morning, empty them out. Heave the issued innersole, and replace with a good quality running shoe innersole. Lace them on over a good pair of socks, and carry on. Wear the boots all day, they should be dry by the end of the day. The boots now fit your feet.

Wear them a few times, but not on any runs or long marches. After a few days of wear, they‘re now "your‘s".

Socks- should be 100% pure wool, or a wool-poly blend- not less than 50% wool. Make sure they‘re nice and thick. Any thin/holed socks, discard.

Make sure that you change your socks daily. If you soak your boots, change the socks again when able.

Using foot powder will help keep your fet dry. A squirt inside the sock, and another into the boot.

Maintain your boots with Kiwi shoe polish. Yes, you‘re supposed to use only silicone- and it works fine. I like Kiwi. A good, well worked in coating of shoe polish re-applied daily will make most boots reasonably waterproof, and protect the leather well.

Covered many miles, ran daily in cbt boots, never had a blister. Take care of your boots and your feet, maintain the edge by putting the miles on, and you‘ll be fine.

Cheers-Garry


----------



## brin11 (22 Mar 2004)

I agree with Farmboy, moleskin is a great product.  I used to use second skin under moleskin with a blister or just moleskin before blisters.  Better to prevent than to treat in my opinion.  You get to know after awhile where you will develop them so just stick a layer of moleskin on those areas prior to a march, etc.


----------



## bossi (22 Mar 2004)

It‘s weird, but sometimes I think "corporate memory" has fallen victim to the Bermuda Triangle ...

Anyway - once upon a time, in a galaxy far, far away ... we were taught to wear two pairs of socks - a thin inner liner, and then the gray wool issue sock over it.  Instead of your foot rubbing against the boot, the two layers of socks bore the brunt of any friction - the liner stayed with your foot, and the outer stayed with the boot.  Pretty simple.
Also, the thick sock absorbed any moisture, and the thin liner stayed relatively dry - but beware:  Cotton inner socks are disasterous for some people - the cotton keeps the moisture against your skin, softening it up ... a recipe for the The Blister From **** ... (don‘t forget - this was years before Goretex ...).
"Coolmax" came out with a running sock that had two layers built in, and now the Army has issued a two-pair sock system (26 years after our Airborne instructors taught us ... ditto for Vibram soles, but ... I digress ...)

Moleskin is also useful, and using Second Skin under moleskin was probably the inspiration Dr Scholl‘s to market those blister bandages (too bad some grunt didn‘t patent it ...)

Alternate your boots when you can, and good Goretex socks come in pretty handy in swamps (I don‘t like the Goretex socks they issued me - they‘re more like garbage bags than socks - I picked up a good pair that fit like real socks and come up high above the boot top; can‘t remember if they‘re Sealskinz or not - sorry).

Absorbine Junior is good for athelete‘s foot, as well as aching muscles (and Absorbine Horse Liniment is even better, if you can find it).
Happy Trails!


----------



## JBoyd (1 Dec 2007)

this was the best topic I figured there was to post this in..

The other day I had a wart zapped with Liquid Nitrogen by my doctor. It was tender for most of the day as would be expected, later that night at home I was playing with my son, caught a ball in the hand that had the aforementioned wart and noticed pain, when I looked I noticed blistering, resembled burn blistering. About 30 minutes later I noticed it had turned into a huge blood blister. I can deal with it, as it is tender and slightly painful to the touch, However I have my med test on monday, Am hoping this wont be of any concern as blisters are a common thing, but is there anything I can do to help treat it? I have experience with blisters of different sources however not one that seems to have been caused by freezing...


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2007)

So you have a case of "freezer burn" and then played catch.  Advice:  Next time don't play catch.  It will go away.  The blood blister will go away.  It will have no affect on your medical.


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Dec 2007)

Pierce it.  Drain the blood.  Peel the dead skin away.  Apply salt.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Pierce it.  Drain the blood.  Peel the dead skin away.  Apply salt.



OUCH!!!!!


----------



## armyvern (1 Dec 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> OUCH!!!!!



Hopefully, he's into pain.  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Dec 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> OUCH!!!!!



If you can't take the pain the CF doesn't need you.


----------



## armyvern (1 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> If you can't take the pain the CF doesn't need you.



40 lashs from the whip!!

Wow -- this highjack didn't take long!!  >


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Dec 2007)

What is it with you Vern about whips and leather ? ;D


----------



## JBoyd (1 Dec 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So you have a case of "freezer burn" and then played catch.  Advice:  Next time don't play catch.  It will go away.  The blood blister will go away.  It will have no affect on your medical.



Ok, thread back on track..

Thanks George for the quick response. Glad to know it will have no adverse effects on my medical. Never had 'freezer burn' before, but its hard not to play with my son  ;D

And to Roy, although yes, I like pain, and although the salt will most likely help to disinfect and possibly cauterize the open flesh, I plan on on leaving it alone 

Also as a sidenote, is it possible to get frostbite due to a doctor being a bit over zealous with the Liquid Nitrogen?


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> 40 lashs from the whip!!
> 
> Wow -- this highjack didn't take long!!  >



It hurts so GOOD!!


----------



## armyvern (1 Dec 2007)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> What is it with you Vern about whips and leather ? ;D



They make for good halloween costumes!!  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> They make for good halloween costumes!!  ;D



Silly, Halloween is over, why would anyone need to dress up?


----------



## ixium (1 Dec 2007)

I actually had to get a medical document filled out because of my wart on my hand. It hadn't been treated yet(had an appointment for it though) and it was pretty big. The wart turns black and in a couple days you can pull the wart off slowly. If you use any compound-w or soluver+(what I use) it makes the skin around the wart really soft and can peel off layers of it and some skin every couple of days. I went last week to get another spraying from the doctor and she applied alot of it. More then what she put on when I first went in. It did the same thing that it did the first time. Blistered and then turned the wart black which was easy to peel away.


----------



## JBoyd (1 Dec 2007)

spraying? i dont know about spraying, they had long q-tip looking thing that they dipped in the liquid nitrogen and held on the wart for 10 seconds, making sure it went white. I have had a few zapped with Liquid Nitrogen in the past and never had them ever turn black, they always just turned into normal skin over time, shrinking bit by bit each day (although those were always planter warts, dont know if other warts react differently).

Here is the one that has blood blistered. I had asked about the possibility of frostbite earlier because the bottom of one side of the bloodblister is black, althought this I have since been told is normal as the blood inside is drying up.












And this is the other one, as you can see, it is white. I assume this is because the nitrogen killed the cells in that area and they will eventually go the way of all dead skin cells. Not black, and doesnt appear to have blistered.


----------



## Armymedic (1 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Pierce it.  Drain the blood.  Peel the dead skin away.  Apply salt.



NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
don't do that....cover it, leave it heal on its own. Its a burn blister, open it and it'll get infected.


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Dec 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> don't do that....cover it, leave it heal on its own. Its a burn blister, open it and it'll get infected.



Do it! DO IT!! DO IT!!!


----------



## JBoyd (1 Dec 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> don't do that....cover it, leave it heal on its own. Its a burn blister, open it and it'll get infected.



yes I have had encounters with burn blisters before, although at the time it was with hot oil, and the skin actually blistered and peeled itself away at the same time... was not a pretty sight. Not covering this one though, mostly due to the fact that any pressure put on it causes pain, kind of like when you press on open flesh.

and to Roy, your a sadist arn't you


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> yes I have had encounters with burn blisters before, although at the time it was with hot oil, and the skin actually blistered and peeled itself away at the same time... was not a pretty sight. Not covering this one though, mostly due to the fact that any pressure put on it causes pain, kind of like when you press on open flesh.
> 
> and to Roy, your a sadist arn't you



Or a masochist - depends upon whether you believe I've done the same thing to myself or not (I have - works great - LOTS of pain - then it's all over, blister gone, remaining skin toughened up - what's not to like?)


----------



## Armymedic (1 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Not covering this one though, mostly due to the fact that any pressure put on it causes pain, kind of like when you press on open flesh.



Then sterilise a needle in boiling water, or rubbing alcohol, and pierce a small hole along the base and let it drain. Leave the skin intact on it otherwise and cover it.


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Dec 2007)

Don't listen to these medical guys - they might know what they're talking about - do it my way!


----------



## JBoyd (1 Dec 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Then sterilise a needle in boiling water, or rubbing alcohol, and pierce a small hole along the base and let it drain. Leave the skin intact on it otherwise and cover it.



Thanks for the advice SMMT, I will do that. Before I do though, should I cover the area with polysporin or something similar before a cover it with say a large fabric bandaid?

And Roy, although I like the way you think... I think similarily, I am going to have to listen to him  

Personally i do it your way with blisters on my feet from new boots, Pop em and cover em with a bandaid, sure it hurts.. for a day but then it calluses and your good to go ... however I don't mess with burn blisters....


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice SMMT, I will do that. Before I do though, should I cover the area with polysporin or something similar before a cover it with say a large fabric bandaid?
> 
> And Roy, although I like the way you think... I think similarily, I am going to have to listen to him
> 
> Personally i do it your way with blisters on my feet from new boots, Pop em and cover em with a bandaid, sure it hurts.. for a day but then it calluses and your good to go ... however I don't mess with burn blisters....



You forgot the salt - hurts MORE, but for less time than a day.


----------



## Armymedic (1 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice SMMT, I will do that. Before I do though, should I cover the area with polysporin or something similar before a cover it with say a large fabric bandaid?



Sure, it will not hurt it.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Dec 2007)

SMMT, do you have a license to practise internet medicine?  

The precedent has been set, all those with a medical questions (what do I do about this? can I join if I have this? doc, I fell out of the whorehouse window and this is sticking out of my...? etc) will now be posting photos of their problems.  Should make for interesting discussions.


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Dec 2007)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> SMMT, do you have a license to practise internet medicine?
> 
> The precedent has been set, all those with a medical questions (what do I do about this? can I join if I have this? doc, I fell out of the whorehouse window and this is sticking out of my...? etc) will now be posting photos of their problems.  Should make for interesting discussions.



Rip it apart and put salt on it - that's the best advice you're going to get on the internet!

Seriously, however - good point.


----------



## ixium (2 Dec 2007)

They had a canister with a long nossile that they used to spray out the LN. It turned white after a few seconds and then eventually went back to skin colour. 6-7 hours later it turned black, just the wart not the skin.

Like I said, I've just been peeling little bits off at a time now that its smaller, but I never had any blisters.


----------



## armyvern (2 Dec 2007)

Anyway, when you pour the salt to it -- can I be there to watch??!!  >

Roy -- +99!!  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (2 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Anyway, when you pour the salt to it -- can I be there to watch??!!  >
> 
> Roy -- +99!!  ;D



Only if you bring your whips and miniskirt (and a salt shaker).


----------



## armyvern (2 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Only if you bring your whips and miniskirt (and a salt shaker).



I've got them covered; you get the tequila for us to sip while we watch and it's a done deal.


----------



## Roy Harding (2 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I've got them covered; you get the tequila for us to sip while we watch and it's a done deal.



Your place or mine?


----------



## armyvern (2 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Your place or mine?



Obviously mine -- I turned in my damn snowshoes; you'll have to walk your way out!!


----------



## Roy Harding (2 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Obviously mine -- I turned in my damn snowshoes; you'll have to walk your way out!!



"I'd walk a mile for a Camel" - just imagine how far I'd walk for you!  (It's a long way from the West Coast to Gagetown - maybe if I start now I might make it before you retire.)


----------



## metgirl (2 Dec 2007)

Two pairs  of wool socks  old combat boots and  aresol spray deodorant not foot powder = 13k ruck march  not one blister!


----------



## Traveller (2 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Rip it apart and put salt on it



Not to sound argumentative, but just wanted to note. Its better to not peel off the top if you dont have to. Skin is the organ (yes organ) that keeps all the crawlies on the outside from getting in. Its the first line of defence. The fluid that is between the first and second layers of skin(epidermis & dermis) is chocked full of goodness. It is a saline/lymph/nutrient fluid. Its good for you if it is clear. If it is tinted red, it means you have a deep blister and it will be alot less fun if you crack it. 

If it is hanging there, remove it (the skin is dead even if it is still soft), clean it and get something clean over it. If you want to be extra careful and have saline solution for your contact lenses use that rather than tap water. Straight water tends to be bad for the things inside your body. Causes some cells to pop since they soak it up too fast. Its not a big deal if you just use tap  water though. Its not going to kill you. 

But if it is still sealed and has fluid, and you are not doing anything abusive to your feet (like hike/march/run), then leave it to heal. The skin itself is there for a barrier to stop infection, and the fluid is full of good stuff. It will heal faster underneith if you leave soaking in your own immune/nutrient saturated solution. But the odds are that if you are hiking/marching/running it is going to open up on its own regardless if you keep hammering on it. I know its contrary to what you want to do, but if you crack it and let it dry out, it becomes a nice scab, its gonna keep cracking if you are lucky enough to get it high enough on the ankle. If you pop it, make sure to put some antibacterial sort of cream on it, polysporin or even vasaline to seal in your own fluids. (AVOID the stuff you GF/Mom might have, the stuff that smells nice is for the top of the skin, and the perfume component will probbably cause infection). Most of all make sure its clean and cover it.

I find though that if you get stuck in the middle of no where, and its popped and giving you trouble, give it a good clean, put some antistick gause on it if you have it in your first aid kit, I have seen some guys put 2 times the size of a gause on it than they need to, then cover the area in a few layers of duct tape (doubling the size stops you from removing most of your heel when you pull it off). THey say that it aids in letting the heel slip in the sock/boot and reducing fricton on the already agravated area. 

But i cant say that i have tried it. Most i have done is clean, bandage, new sock.

But im not a doctor. And my advice is free... so its not worth much.


----------



## JBoyd (2 Dec 2007)

Traveller I hope you realize that Roy was was not serious (at least I hope he wasn't), albeit part of it might have been serious (see above post regarding Masochism)


----------



## Traveller (2 Dec 2007)

Hmm... my scarasm filter seems to have malfunctioned and let some stuff through.
I think this sums up how i am feeling right now


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Dec 2007)

I'm surprised Friar's Balsam (Tincture of Benzoin) hasn't been mentioned yet as either a preventive or curative, but then it wasn't always looked on favourably by some (many?) MOs for treating blisters.  But there were always some MAs who placed it high in their bag of tricks.  This tidbit well describes the treatment (and has some other handy tips for footcare) http://www.ar.co.za/articles/footcare.html



> In extreme cases Friar's Balsam or methyolate can be injected into the blister. This is INCREDIBLY painful. Forget about a red-hot poker, it's like having a white-hot poker held against your foot. The method is to use a syringe (without needle or you'll end up with the needle in your heel) to inject the chosen solution into a drained blister, immediately applying pressure to make the blister's roof adhere to the base skin. Ask one teammate to do the injecting while another holds your leg still. A brave few are able to do this themselves.
> 
> I tried this once, on day 2 at the Augrabies Extreme last year - and howled in pain. I only put up with it for one blister and retreated to drain the others myself. This proved to be the best and most successful treatment. I kept my feet clean, FB'd and powdered my feet and drained the troublesome blisters regularly. By the end of the 3rd day there was a vast improvement and by day 5 my feet were in better condition that anyone else's and the blisters had healed giving me no trouble.


----------



## Traveller (2 Dec 2007)

"Even if you've only got a small developing blister, drain it as soon as possible and keep up the maintenance thoughout the race. "

In regards to the website... aside from injecting 'white hot' pain into my blisters i probbably would be hesitant on the whole 'even if you have a small blister' part is kind of bad. Its sort of like asking for an infection where you dont need one. I understand that there is a goal in mind by keeping you moving and such, but it would be just better to put a bandaid over top of it, minimize the friction by changing socks or taping it and continue.

methyolate and benzoin are drying topical chemicals...  http://www.medicinenet.com/benzoin-topical/article.htm
"HOW TO USE: This medication is for use *on* the skin only" Injecting into the skin is not going to be good for it or you. Considering that it is suggested to only use it in 'light' doses on the top of the skin in an effort to clean it of germs and in 'minor sores' 
why in the world would you want to inject it into healthy (abeit inflamed) tissue. My first worry is about scar tissue forming, creating an area that will not callus up propperly and will cause future issue.

I think the whole Adventure race source component is like the advice given here. its all free and everyone and their dog has their opinions. But the reality is that as soon as you pick up a hypodermic needle and start injecting chemicals... well, you should be under the watchful eye of a doctor... expecially if the instructions on the website are *"Ask one teammate to do the injecting while another holds your leg still.* A brave few are able to do this themselves. " ???
 Getting your skin to stick together via a drying chemical, and removing the nutrients will get you back on the road immediately, but wont the pain of the chemical be worse than the discomfort of cowboying up and changing the sock?

Not trying to flame, or anything, just calmly discussing.


----------



## geo (2 Dec 2007)

> Ask one teammate to do the injecting while another holds your leg still. A brave few are able to do this themselves



A brave few.....

The not too smart few  :skull:   :rage:   :skull:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Dec 2007)

I suppose that I should reiterate that injecting Friar's Balsam into a blister is NOT (words twice) NOT recommended.  My previous post was solely to mention it as one of those (historical?) remedies that some old soldiers may have used.  I've seen it reduce an old infantry CSM to tears and yes it stings like a bastard.


----------



## Canadian Mind (3 Dec 2007)

Lot of interesting idea's in here. I have yet to experiance a blister on a ruck march myself. 

However, at home and in the bush, I still get blisters from time to time, although I'm usually afforded the liberty to let them heal 2-3 days before I pop them. If not, I remove all the dead skin, rub it down with alcohol; then I put a small piece of gauze on the exposed piece of skin, and hold it down with a fat layer of duct tape. After a day or two the skin underneath is usually hard enough to handle the friction.


----------



## Korporaal (3 Dec 2007)

This is a subject near and dear to my heart.

There is one solution to this problem Merthiolate Lotion ...but first let me tell you a story and how I came to believe in this Elixor of blistered feet and how I reclaimed my manhood...LOL ;D

During basic training in 1981 in the SADF you were expected to "take the punch" i.e. take any pain the training and/ or instructors dished  out  to us troops, or you " were not a man". you were weak. We were not allowed to walk anywhere for the first 3 months (basic training), you had to run everywhere, and of course the new boots I was issued with caused blisters all over both my feet, to the point that I couldn`t even l​ace up my boots. I didn`t tell our instructor...`cause I had to prove I "was a man and take the punch".
The pain got  to the point that I didn`t want to be a man anymore and went to see the unit Medic, and he freaked out at the state of my feet and put me in the "Ambulance Platoon".Which was a light duty platoon.
This all happened on a Thursday, on Friday we had the Company parade which is attended by the C.O (a Colonel) and GOD, I mean the R.S.M.
So there you had over 1000 troops (having marched in first) on Parade and in we march last ...the Ambulance Platoon , in full view of  all the other troops , but since we were the "Ambulance Platoon" which consisted of the sick ,(a good proportion of) lame (and a whole lotta) lazy guys,  the instructors ordered us to put our hands on top of our beret clad heads and make a ambulance noise ..."pee paa, pee paaa,  pee paaa" whilst openening and closing our fingers, the fingers denoting the flashing lights of an ambulance .The embarresement was to much, I decided I wanted to be a man again, and after the parade showed my instructor my feet ..and what did he whip out to fix my problem feet ...Merthiolate and two syringes.
He inserted  the first needle and syringe into the blisters and drew the water out (there was about 7 or 8 blisters per foot) he then used the 2nd  syringe to inject Merthiolate under the loose skin of the blister, which is the same as taking a hot soldering iron and pushing it into a muscle seven times...but it worked.
I left my boots off for the week end allowing the blisters to dry out, and by Monday all was right with the world again.
No more blisters. They had all dried up.

I never had a problem again.So yes, you might see the bright light at the end of the tunnel when the Merthiolate is injected into the blister, drying it out very quckly, but you can also be comfortable in the knowledge that you will had retained your manhood. LOL.


----------



## Traveller (3 Dec 2007)

Not sure how to react after hearing that south african army humiliates their wounded ....


----------



## Korporaal (3 Dec 2007)

Maybe in the civilian world having blisters is considered being wounded as you say.

In the military world having blisters and humiliation is part and parcel of training.

When I was wounded in a grenade explosion months later while on ops in S.W.A. I was medevacked out of the contact in 20 minutes and having shrapnel taken out of my leg within 30 minutes. Hardly being humiliatated, I would think.

Once you had gone through the humiliation and hard training and weathered the storm as it were, you had a sense of pride that you took the worst that they could throw at you, and you survived.The instructors also treated you with more respect after the initial 3 months. 
This is why soldiers look a little differently upon civilians who have never served.

In my first posting I tried to inject some humour into the situation, as any soldier, young or old will tell you some situations which are hilarious in the military would be looked upon by civilians with shock and horror.


----------



## Traveller (3 Dec 2007)

Agreed, a civilian perspective is much...(for lack of a better word) softer than that of an experienced vetran such as yourself. However, i have also seen friends who have 'toughed it out' and paid the price for excess mochismo. Not arguing, just observing that at some point, i guess experience shows you where the line between over the top or lagging behind is. 
In my family, if you were not gushing blood you didnt go to the hospital. I had to fight to go to the hospital, and it turned out that i had earned myself a two week stay due to septic appendix. Had i followed my dads instructions and 'sucked it up' i'd be dead. *shrug*.
Mind you, all this is a bit off topic anyhow. I think this was about footcare. lol.


----------

